# Elm Burl and spalted maple



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

I made my way out to the wood lot today and cut a little elm burl and some nice silver maple... In the cold rain. Good grief... This wood hoarding addiction has sucked the common sense right out of my brain. The maple chunks are about 18-20" square by 6". The elm is in random chunks, but unfortunately, the burliness(spell checker doesn't recognize 'burliness' for some reason) doesn't run all the way through the blocks.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2015)

My local wood pile is pine and oak. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

